# Budget accommodation in Melbourne



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

After receiving Grant letter I thought job is done, but now i think its not, lot of thinking in respect to flight, accommodations(temporary + permanent), schooling, job hunt etc

I really found this forum exceptionally helpful in searching such questions; The big thing boggling in my mind is how to get accommodation after reaching over their, while reading to other posts about accommodation I concluded that Land lords are very much reluctant to rent away their property to jobless or new person in Australia, so lot of efforts to be done. They need reference, but how can we provide it.

So what is the solution of temporary Budget accommodation with family of 2 adults and one kid (age less than 10)?

After googling I found some of them, like

Accommodation available, short term, long term, tent sites and deluxe cabins Honey hush caravan park
Short Stay Apartments Melbourne - Serviced Apartments Melbourne | Darling Towers darlingtowers
Modern Cheap Caravan Park Rental Accommodation and Residential Caravan Park Close to Melbourne City, "Proudly Setting The Standards In Residential Park Accommodation!" ******* carvan park


Options are many others but beyond my budget, and most of them don't accommodated for long stay, while one get the job.

My question is that has anyone try above livings or have any idea about them, I will really appreciate this.

Thx!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Give this a try: Moving to Melbourne Meet & Greet,Furnished Rentals,Airport Pickup Relocation Assistance and tell us all how it goes.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

interesting.. check what areas are these at, areas to stay away fro are fitzroy, dandenong, sunshine, nobel park to name a few.. wherever you book make sure it is near public transport. for that go to Home - Metlink - Your guide to public transport in Melbourne and Victoria journey planner, put in your address and in destination put flinders st (that is the city). it will give you the exact time it will take from teh caravan park to the nearest bus stop then to the train station, so on and forth.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

leptokurtic said:


> Give this a try: Moving to Melbourne Meet & Greet,Furnished Rentals,Airport Pickup Relocation Assistance and tell us all how it goes.


indeed its a great help, lot of information.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> interesting.. check what areas are these at, areas to stay away fro are fitzroy, dandenong, sunshine, nobel park to name a few.. wherever you book make sure it is near public transport. for that go to Home - Metlink - Your guide to public transport in Melbourne and Victoria journey planner, put in your address and in destination put flinders st (that is the city). it will give you the exact time it will take from teh caravan park to the nearest bus stop then to the train station, so on and forth.


Thanks Anj, actually I am looking to reside permanently in Moreland area like glenroy, oakpark, faukner,coburg, burnswick etc where mostly asians live. But again problem is of providing reference, I think this is a initial dilemma for any immigrant face that he is willing to pay the bond, one month rent advance, can show his bank balance even than he can't get the accommodation.

Anj, I have a big confusion now, all above links are ready to give me their residence for long term without reference, but advising me to book now as January is peak season, and will face to find the residence. Is it wise to pay money someone while you are not over their, How this advance booking works while making it in abroad.

Is their any solution for reference for landlord for first time expatriates?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

why do you want to live in areas with asians? there is no difference in those areas or places where there are less asians, from what i know asians are everywhere. as for shops, once you have a car you wont mind going to different places to buy your grocery and i do my grocery every fortnight except fr milk, i buy milk every weekend as i have an 11 month old and the milk consumption is more than normal household. i am in asian dominated area (by asian i don't mean indians pakistanies etc, by asians i mean south east asians) and we have one Indian store and one pakistani shop very near to my pace in fact the one who sells stuff from akistan is 2 mins walk. any particular reason for going to these areas? dandenong is full of indians and is the most notorious area, is cheap but again an area i'd stay away from. 

as for paying advance, i don't see a problem but caravans.. no comments.. let someone come up with something about it.

as for rental, how we did it, they are concerned about their rent, as long as you have the money someone or the other will approve your application. we offered 6 months advance rent as a security, the lady said 3 months is good enough so we paid 3 months advance and one month bond. other than that my husband got a job already, he joined on 1st August, we told the agent he can do ref check after 1st and we can give the job details once he joins, we signed the documents on 3rd and got the house on 6th August.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> why do you want to live in areas with asians? there is no difference in those areas or places where there are less asians, from what i know asians are everywhere. as for shops, once you have a car you wont mind going to different places to buy your grocery and i do my grocery every fortnight except fr milk, i buy milk every weekend as i have an 11 month old and the milk consumption is more than normal household. i am in asian dominated area (by asian i don't mean indians pakistanies etc, by asians i mean south east asians) and we have one Indian store and one pakistani shop very near to my pace in fact the one who sells stuff from akistan is 2 mins walk. any particular reason for going to these areas? dandenong is full of indians and is the most notorious area, is cheap but again an area i'd stay away from.
> 
> as for paying advance, i don't see a problem but caravans.. no comments.. let someone come up with something about it.
> 
> as for rental, how we did it, they are concerned about their rent, as long as you have the money someone or the other will approve your application. we offered 6 months advance rent as a security, the lady said 3 months is good enough so we paid 3 months advance and one month bond. other than that my husband got a job already, he joined on 1st August, we told the agent he can do ref check after 1st and we can give the job details once he joins, we signed the documents on 3rd and got the house on 6th August.


Ok Ok! I would love to live in where you are living, but first I want to have temporary accommodation first.

My query is how this advance booking process is done while I am here in Pakistan? Can you please elaborate it. Do I need to pay that bond + Advance rent via Demand draft, credit card or what? Any idea? Are they trustworthy enough.

I want to make sure that while I land here in Melbourne I have my accommodation reserved, never done this practice before that's why worried.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am not `sure about advance booking for caravans but for rental accommodation we paid a bankers cheque, it is like a draft. if you egt it made from teh bank they charge 10$ each and i think online it is 5$ each.

why not try hostels? i heard they are cheap as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Aaaah hostels are unadvisable for married guys due to the rather 'free' culture in most of them. They are usually inhabited by backpackers and I suppose jovi would do good to look up backpacker culture in Australia. Also, there will be communal kitchens and bathrooms whereas most Pakistanis hold the dream of a private, tranquil space which they can call home. Home is certainly NOT what a hostel is...


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

jovi said:


> [Snip]... My query is how this advance booking process is done while I am here in Pakistan? Can you please elaborate it. Do I need to pay that bond + Advance rent via Demand draft, credit card or what? Any idea? Are they trustworthy enough....[Snip]


I got that link from somebody's signature from another forum. The person seems to be the moderator/owner on that forum. If you want I can PM you the details and you can take up the question with them personally. You could ask them such things as address and telephone number so you can trace them out if something happens. Also, you can always try to negotiate. So ask if you can pay 10% now and the rest when you come over. Surely they can't ask for full payment 6 4 months earlier!!!


----------



## Artemisa (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, usually people make a reservation in a hostel (going alone), a studio (going with wife/husband) or a motel (if going with the whole family) for a couple of weeks. 

During this time, we see different options: from sharing a house to rent a house for 6 months.


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

leptokurtic said:


> I got that link from somebody's signature from another forum. The person seems to be the moderator/owner on that forum. If you want I can PM you the details and you can take up the question with them personally. You could ask them such things as address and telephone number so you can trace them out if something happens. Also, you can always try to negotiate. So ask if you can pay 10% now and the rest when you come over. Surely they can't ask for full payment 6 4 months earlier!!!


Thanks Lep, this would be very nice if you can PM that, You are idea is very great to make some amount in advance and rest later, see if they agree.

Usually one has fear in mind of any mishap as we are not in Australia yet, that's why I am raising this query.


----------



## aqua_83 (Aug 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> why do you want to live in areas with asians? there is no difference in those areas or places where there are less asians, from what i know asians are everywhere. as for shops, once you have a car you wont mind going to different places to buy your grocery and i do my grocery every fortnight except fr milk, i buy milk every weekend as i have an 11 month old and the milk consumption is more than normal household. i am in asian dominated area (by asian i don't mean indians pakistanies etc, by asians i mean south east asians) and we have one Indian store and one pakistani shop very near to my pace in fact the one who sells stuff from akistan is 2 mins walk. any particular reason for going to these areas? dandenong is full of indians and is the most notorious area, is cheap but again an area i'd stay away from.
> 
> as for paying advance, i don't see a problem but caravans.. no comments.. let someone come up with something about it.
> 
> as for rental, how we did it, they are concerned about their rent, as long as you have the money someone or the other will approve your application. we offered 6 months advance rent as a security, the lady said 3 months is good enough so we paid 3 months advance and one month bond. other than that my husband got a job already, he joined on 1st August, we told the agent he can do ref check after 1st and we can give the job details once he joins, we signed the documents on 3rd and got the house on 6th August.


Dear anj1976;

Simply ..and to be honest......You are very helpful to all newbies and novice....

Keep on encouraging us all please.....people like you are far and few....trust me....everybody discourages....but your disposition is what we call A Type personality!!! Your posts fuel our passion!!!

Take care and May all your dreams transform to reality!!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi aqua

that is extremely kind of you.. first thing this morning i read your post and i must admit, it did leave me smiling.. just a couple of days back i was talking to a friend about how people message me or call me and keep calling me till thy get their visa and settle down after which nothing.. at times i do feel why am i doing so much when people do not even give courtesy call, i dont expect appreciation but once in a while it always makes you feel nice.. 

it is not just me, everyone in the forum, karen, dolly, amaslam and all the fellow forum members have been contributing to the forum..

thanks once again


----------



## aqua_83 (Aug 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi aqua
> 
> that is extremely kind of you.. first thing this morning i read your post and i must admit, it did leave me smiling.. just a couple of days back i was talking to a friend about how people message me or call me and keep calling me till thy get their visa and settle down after which nothing.. at times i do feel why am i doing so much when people do not even give courtesy call, i dont expect appreciation but once in a while it always makes you feel nice..
> 
> ...


Dear anj1976;

Please do not mention!!! You are nice to people so people are nice to you....its tit for tat mechanism..... 

Your contribution is invaluable....no appreciation is there to compensate/appreciate the helping hand...you extend....its the key to glory...

Before getting on with other relevant issues....I must tell I feel simply out of this world ....by learning that my post made you smile!!Keep smiling,Sister!

As you have mentioned above ,you all people are very supportive and cooperative,and especially I liked your posts,like : preparation so far,and the i m here and my experiences so far,and the list goes on and on....all should be very helpful in our upcoming journey to Perth in April/May 2012! My family structure is almost the same like you -I am coming with my Husband and my one year old son.

I will PM you later to discuss some important issues regarding our BIG BIG MOVE!Especially we are worried about our short term accomodation overthere,when we would reach there.

Please anticipate my frequent PMs and my apologies upfront for potential and intermittent disturbances

Regards,

Your sister


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi aqua, pms are little difficult for me as i get so many of them each day, i do rply to them but i prefer people discussing here, that is what makes this forum so great.. if it is something personal that can not be discussed in open, feel free.. i am sure if not me, someonelse will assist you

wish you luck

cheers


----------



## aqua_83 (Aug 12, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi aqua, pms are little difficult for me as i get so many of them each day, i do rply to them but i prefer people discussing here, that is what makes this forum so great.. if it is something personal that can not be discussed in open, feel free.. i am sure if not me, someonelse will assist you
> 
> wish you luck
> 
> cheers


Dear anj1976;

Thanks for responding and assuring your omnipotent support!

Wish you luck as well ! 

And the adage goes like this,"Luck is when opportuunity meets preparation".anonymous

cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

jovi said:


> Thanks Lep, this would be very nice if you can PM that, You are idea is very great to make some amount in advance and rest later, see if they agree.
> 
> Usually one has fear in mind of any mishap as we are not in Australia yet, that's why I am raising this query.


PM sent.


----------



## mmanjrekar (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Jovi.....how did u manage to get the temp accomodation in the end? can you share your story. i would be in the similar situation soon....and was just searching this forum for answers and bumped up on this thread. do share how we go forward 
anj...your comments appreciated too


----------

